# Who Wants To Help With A New Parody?



## maxgoof (Aug 5, 2008)

As some of you know, and if you didn't, you do now, I have been in parody writing mode for several months now, and I just got a new idea for a parody, based on recent events on Fur Affinity.

What I need from you, are what you would consider significant events in the history of the furry fandom. Names, events, and especially dates would be very useful. These events need to be generally known within the fandom, not some personal experience.

The parody: "We Didn't Crash The Server" based on "We Didn't Start The Fire" by Billy Joel.

Please, don't give my lyrics. I need names, events, and dates.

Addendum: Also think of significant events before 1990 that had an impact on the fandom, such as the year Disney's Robin Hood was released. Go back as far as you like.


----------



## maxgoof (Aug 5, 2008)

Forget it. Someone beat me to it.


----------

